# Vintage Eko 12 strings



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

My father-in-law gave us his old Eko Rio Bravo 12 strings he bought used in the early 70's when he was 18.
I was wondering if there was any Eko experts around here when the guitar could have been built. The pickguard was removed along the years and I plan to add a new one. Where could I find a new one? The guitar is in very good shape, sounds very good, but you can tell by looking at the fingerboard that a LOT of D and G chords were played on this guitar  It has some very low fret, and it took me a while to adapt to them. At first I thought they have been leveled this way, but I've read somewhere that it was made this way. 

Anyway, any more infos on this guitar would be appreciated! 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice!
A quick google search brought this up for PG shape.
You could buy a piece of thin plexi-glass and cut it to shape.
Or pick up any acoustic PG, if you're not concerned about authenticity.
Enjoy.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice guitar! my dad has the 12 string Ranger...has a good tone to it!
similar bridge tailpiece too...its the guitar i first took lessons on

i remember looking for info previously...don't remember finding much though...if you do find some...post it please!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a similar one-
a 69 eko ranger 12.

the date is written (or stamped- i cant recall without digging it out)
right on the label inside the soundhole


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mines from '67. Made in Italy.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Cool ax. We have a Ranger XII with original electronics in my shop. It has a cool sound acoustically, and certainly is an easy playing guitar to boot, and although the onboard pickup is very of its time, it's a cool period piece. For under $300 you can't go wrong if you're looking for a 12 string and want something a bit different than the usual Yamaha/Norman/etc offerings in that price range. They're great Italian made guitars from the time of the British Invasion. EKO also made guitars as a ghost builder for other companies. The most notable of these was Vox, who had a line of electric and acoustic guitars around that time. Indeed, I've seen a Vox 12 string that was nearly identical to the EKO I have in stock now, but it was not equipped with electronics.

W.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 1965 Vox Tempest XII (made in Italy) with very flat frets that look just like the frets in the pictures. I always thought they had been leveled to death by a previous owner..........but maybe not!
Hmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

Came across this kijiji ad in the Belleville area;

12 string w/pickup $200
Italian made Eko believed to be late 60's issue.It has some veneer cracks 
but plays fine. Could use new machine heads. b.o./no trades pls


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

@Koskine,
Came across this kijiji ad as well.
Could probably suit your Eko?

$10. Cambridge.


----------



## lukasmtl (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys, just found this forum. I'm looking for a vintage Eko 12 String, hopefully with original electronics. If anyone has one for sale, please shoot me a PM. I'm in the Montreal area, can travel.  All the best.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Pmd you with a lead.


----------



## charlie2 (Dec 17, 2016)

lukasmtl said:


> Hey guys, just found this forum. I'm looking for a vintage Eko 12 String, hopefully with original electronics. If anyone has one for sale, please shoot me a PM. I'm in the Montreal area, can travel.  All the best.


----------



## charlie2 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a 1969 EKO Ranger 12 string with case in mint if not museum condition


----------

